# want to get to know you



## Rusty (Aug 26, 2007)

hi guys!

i have no idea if someone made a topic like this but i wanted to learn about all of you and everything about your pets, how you got them, how old you were, everything.

here's a little about myself:

my first pet ever was my uromastyx named willow. he was absolutely awesome. i was twelve or thirteen at the time ( young i know but just like i feel now, animals are my first priority, always.) i researched everything i could on this little guy. well i went to a pet shop that sold them and it was a really s**tty place. i looked at the uromastyx and there were two in a small cage. both male because i knew how to sex them just by looking at them and they didnt have food, no heat lamp nothing. and one of them just looked at me and i felt connected right way. he was skinny and the way his bones were growing i could tell he had a calcium deficiency his bones were sort of twisting and he wasnt eating properly. so i bought him anyways. i helped him get healthy. in the mean time his leg broke because of his calcium deficiency. they also have the ability to smile when happy just likea dog does. he used to smile a lot. he died last year at the age of 7 from renal failure. 

i had gotten a bearded dragon when willow was 4. i named my beardie osiris. (hes almost 4 now) hes 2 feet now. hes awesome. i built him a huge cage in my room. he had a waterfall and everything (i work for my animals happiness) he will sometimes sleep in my bed cuddling on my pillow (i dont roll around when i sleep so hes safe. and hes out of my reach incase i do roll around) 

i then had 3 hedgehogs that i took in because they werent taken care of properly and one of them was being rehomed so i took him in. i worked at a petstore at the age of 15 which is where i got them. i had researched so much that i trained the managers at the petstores even though i was underage and part time. after that i had to give them away because i was having issues and i felt like i wasnt taking good care of them so i interviewed ppl and had them rehomed to the perfect owners. 

later on i decided to get a rabbit because i had always wanted one. i read up on them and had worked with them personally when i was at the petstore. (by this time i didnt work at that particular petstore anymore) i saw that theyre living conditions were poor. they were in small cages which never happened when i was there. they were dirty, had no water, hay or food. rusty was the worst of the bunch. i decided i wanted him. he didnt like me when i picked him out. i took him home right away. now hes almost 2.5 years old and he wont leave me alone!! we cuddle constantly and he's *allowed *me to live in _*his*_ room. lol. hes absolutely my soulmate (in animal form). 

these are all the animals that *I* own. i have other animals but theyre not *mine*.

now a little about me. im 19 living in canada. i worked in two different petstores for about 1 year each. the first one i helped build, and train managers as ive mentioned. the second petstore i was dubbed a *leader* because i wasnt 18. i was still part time working 38 hours a week because i had to fix managers mistakes and take up shifts for others and have meetings with customers who needed to talk to me. ( i was always recommended to customers when they had questions about animals.) and i was in high school. now i work at the mall and i am a full time student in university. 

thats all i can think about now. sorry that was so long. what about you guys?


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't think I've seen another thread like this, I like the idea!

My first pet was a cat that I got from a humane society that I named Samantha. I was really young 9ish or so and it was a gift to me. I had to prove that I could take care of her by taking care of our goldfish and dog for a week with no reminders or help. I had her for about 2 years, she was an indoor outdoor cat and ran off and didn't come back while I was away at summer camp. We think that a coyote got to her

I didn't have another pet that was mine until last year when we moved from Oregon to Alaska. My dad moved us up here because he got another job. He felt really bad about making me move because I had a boyfriend in Oregon at the time (we broke up last fall) and was leaving all my friends in the last summer before everyone went off to college. I'd been wanting a rabbit for a while (who wouldn't!) and figured this would be a good oportuniety to try and get one. I begged and begged and my dad finally agreed. So I found the Anchorage Rabbit Rescue and saw that they had a little netherland dwarf girl who was spayed and long past her teen years. I went to visit the lady and she said someone else was already in the prosess of adopting her. I was heartbroken. The lady showed me a bunch of other rabbits and I ended up getting Wash. He was rescued with 4 other bunnies from a shed in the middle of nowhere. He was about 5 months old at the time. I got him July 2006 and I found this forum a while later. I love both my bunny and the forum and I'm glad I found both :biggrin2:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi. I'm Heather. I'm 31 and married with NO human children. I've never had rabbits growing up, only cats.

I currently have 1 cat and 6 rabbits. Honestly I never had any desire to have a rabbit but one day my husband and I came across a wild one that we thought was injured so we brought it to the vet. The vet told us to keep it in a box in a quiet place and either it was going to die or we would hear it bouncing around and then let it go. It didn't do either in the course of 12 hrs so we bought a cage so we could take care of it until we felt he was well enough to be released. Well anyway we ended up letting him go the next day and we decided since we had a cage we should get a rabbit (stupid I know). I didn't know anything about rabbits. 

1st was Onyx. He was so adorable but he died a week later on Christmas day. He was very young and from a pet store. He had explosive diarrhea and the vet couldn't save him.

Next was Bernie. He's the love of my life! I don't think he feels the same way about me but that's ok.

Then came Lionel but he also died a week later. He started getting runny poop so I brought him to a vet just in case. The vet gave him medicine and he died an hour later. I never went back to that vet. Lionel was not on the verge of death when I brought him in! I feel sooooo guilty still.

Then came Louie, then Alice, grouchy Rosie, Oreo and then Maddie.

I could go on and on about all of them but it's too long as it is.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 26, 2007)

thats awesome! i only ever grew up with dogs and we got a cat later on. and i moved as well from montreal to calgary which is where i still am. thank you for telling me about yourself tundrakatiebean!! i only have rusty and i dont think id ever be able to get a second bunny. rusty is just my everything and i dont think id be able to split my time in half for him. 

so beaukezra, have you ever wanted children? how long have you been married. man thats a lot of rabbits. how do you have time for them all?how does the cat like the buns?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 26, 2007)

Okay I'll go next. My name is Julia I'm 22 and a hairdresser/manager of a salon. I haved lived alone (but my bf stays here everynight) since March in this terrible spider-ridden apartment:grumpy:

I have never had pets that were "mine" besides a gerbil named Meatballs(my sister's was Spaghetti) and a parakeet named Sergei. My family has always had dogs, we had a beagle named Spot who was super fat but I loved her. My dad had to rehome her when his aparftment found out we had her. Then my dad and stepmom got a house anda sheltie puppy named Foxy, they still have her. My mom had a "beagle" that turned out to be a 100lb mutt:shock:but he was the best dog ever. His name was Sherlock. My mom got rid of him (gave him to her friend) when she moved to Minnesota back in 2000. I will never forget him. He was my best friend. I cried over him for weeks, my dad wouldn't let him come when my sister and I moved in with them. When my mom moved back home she called her friend that took him and she said "Oh he was too much work, I brought him to the Humane Society" I almost died.

Pepsi was my very first bun, and Ozzy came soon after.

Pepsi was my sister's and when she realized how much work a bunny was I decided to take her when I moved out. She has a one year old and has her hands full with him....I was going to be alone and wanted a pet anyway, and I kinda bonded with her while I lived with my sister. We thought Pepsi was a boy and was named Pete til I brought him to the vet for his neuter and she said "I think you mean a spay" Haha, oops!!!

I got Ozzy from a shelter nearby called Midwest. I now volunteer there on Mondays

These two are my babies, they have full run of my bedroom during the day and when I get home they get to have the rest of my apartment. They are bonded and love eachother to death. It's really great. They make my life


----------



## Rusty (Aug 26, 2007)

i think pets make most ppls lives. only the crazies think differently lol.

i know what you mean about sisters. my sister and i were supposed to split the job for the hedgehogs but it ended up being all mine. lol. when i couldnt take care of them anymore cuz i was working 38 hours plus school thats when i gave them up. then when i finally had the time for a rabbit which is what i always wnted i said my sister could share with me... which i new she wouldnt do so hes all mine and doesnt care for her lol. except runs in her room and poos in her closet when she isnt aware haha. ive trained him so well lol.


----------



## lennyjames (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm 37, married with no kids. I head the Singapore branch of a regional luxury yacht business. We found Happy last year roaming the fields next to our home. My wife use to have rabbits when she was younger but it was a first time for me. Before that, I had NEVER had an inkling for rabbits even though I love animals very much. But when we decided to keep Happy, things changed really fast - he is such a wonderful feller and it was a strange experience to be able to read his emotions just by looking at his eyes.


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm 19, in college. I've had mostly gerbils in my life.

I got my first pet when I was about 5-7. I had wanted a hamster for a really long time, then for Christmas I got the cage. I got to pick my hamster, and we started to go home. On the way we had to stop somewhere and the hamster had almost chewed through the box! So I got scared of it. When we got home and had to transfer it to the cage, I hid under my sister's bed. (stupid - I know, I should have hid on TOP of the bed, but somehow that wouldn't have given me the same sense of security) Her name was Kimberly, but I never liked her and we sold her at a garage sale.

I think my next pet was a gerbil. His name was Jerry and I liked him a lot better. I played with him and built him mazes and let him run in a ball. He even ran in a ball suspended from my ceiling fan (it was off and this amused me more than him I think). He died of old age.Before he died though, I got JJ, another gerbil. I don't remember what happened to him. 

Then I got Sprite, a parakeet. He never took to me. On occassion, I could get him out and play with him, but I was never comfortable with him, and he was never really tamed.One day my neighbor's cat caught a parakeet, and they gave it to me. It was a girl I named Skye. Skye and Sprite LOVED each other. Skye was pretty tame at first, but then she wanted nothing to do with me and Sprite wanted less to do with me. I think we ended up giving them to a new neighbor who has several birds in a huge cage.

Then I got another hamster at some point, named Baby. Don't remember what happened to her.And my sister's friend gave us a Cockatiel named Elvis. We still have him. He says pretty bird, or more like "Itty Ird" but he tries. He's not tame, but he likes me best.

Then I got another gerbil, Ritz. Since I had only had boys (and I didn't like feeling their "boy parts") I wanted a girl. We had to look through about 7 gerbils and found one. I guess I shouldn't have been surprised, but one day there were 5 pink babies in the corner. There were 2 boys and 3 girls, Orion, Brownie (my brother's), Gemini, Nikki, and Morgan. Orion and Brownie lived in a 10 gal. and the girls in a huge tank. One day though, the girls rebelled and Ritz was killed. I found out shortly later that girls will fight if there are more than 3  

Brownie died early, probably from obesity. Then I got Ollie to keep Orion company. They and the rest died of old age.

One day my old teacher's son's hamster had babies and they gave me two. I don't know why I kept them in the same cage, but I did. Their names were Chip and Dale. Turned out one was a girl and one a boy because one day she had 5 babies too. I separated them, but Chip was too young and she killed 4 of the babies pretty quickly. I rooted for the last one, and he grew fur and started to move around the cage a little, but I found him killed one day. Don't remember what happened to the parents/siblings.

All this time I had begged my parents for a dog. Christmas of '01, they finally got us one. A tiny tiny Bichone Frise puppy. We name him Nick, for St. Nicholas. But that night Nick started coughing, and got sick. The vet said it was kennel cough, since my parents had bought him at a pet store. We gave him meds. But then he stopped eating and we had to force feed him. Now the vet said it was pneumonia. He didn't do much except lay and cough and it was obvious he was very sick. He died about a month or two later.

The pet store he came from offer us a new dog. We saw some puppies, and left with a very energetic and hyper Bichon, again. We named him Teddy. He's crazy and still with us, he'll turn 6 this November.

Then I got 2 gerbils. Two boys I named Micro and Chip. They're still here today, but very old. 

Then I went to college and got sad that I had no pets. I visited my friend and her RA had a bunny! Amazed, I found out that you could keep bunnies in the dorms. I had wanted a bunny for YEARS but my mom had always refused because she said they pooped too much (didn't know about the litter box). And so, FINALLY, I got Rilee at a pet store. Honestly, I chose her because she was the smallest and cutest. She lived in my dorm room and annoyed my roommate by chewing her stuff. (I think she was secretly glad when we moved out after the spring).

The end for now


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 27, 2007)

Im Hannah, Im16 and hopefully by tomorow Il be doing a diploma in animal care. We had a dog, a few cats and a rabbit when I was younger. Ive always loved animals and if it were up me we'd live on a farm with at least one of everything.

My first rabbit was called "Thumper" [very original].My mum had fallen in love with him at a local garden centre and brought him home that day, I was so happy!I was only about 6 when we got him, as with all new pets me, my brother and sister fought to have our turns to play with him. But after a while we slowly lost interest and Thumper would spend most of his days alone. I feel so guilty thinking about it now but I was only little and I suppose I didnt really understand. He did have a big run and hutch to play in but I suppose it wasn't much fun with no one to play with. He died quite young at the age of 5, the vet recond he might of had some sort of heart attack.

So nearly 11 years later Im still feeling guilty, I love all animals but I think rabbits are so special. For months Id been asking my parents could I have another rabbit, In the end I guess they gave up and finaly said yes.Woop! Id looked round a few rescue centres but couldn't really find the one for me. I was out shopping with my mum one saturday and she pulled up at a pet shop. I was a bit funny at first because I'd sooner get one from a rescue centre, when we went in the rabbits were in a terrible condition, there were at least 40 hutchs stacked on top of eachother with about 7rabbits per hutch, I was so shocked. We'd looked at the other 49 hutchs but all the rabbits seemed ill, I looked in the last hutch and it seemed similar as the others, all the rabbits looked ill, then my mum pointed out a little grey ball of fluff. The woman picked it up and basicly threw it to me. It was so small and tiny, It was only 5-6 weeks!. I began asking the woman a few questions about its breed and age, and then asked about housing and feeding etc. She didnt no 50% of the answers. I knew if I didnt take it it would probably catch some sort of infection from the other rabbits or get bullied, the others looked a lot older. So thats the story of my first bun Bracken. 

My other bun Warren was chosen and brought home by my mum. I was a bit angry when she said that he was bought from the same shop, I explained to her that were basicly fueling them and they just replace each rabbit thats been bought. He looked a bit bigger and active than when I brought Bracken home, which is a good thing I guess. 

So up to the present, they are both due to be fixed in a few weeks, which Im happy about as I can start the bonding soon after that. 

*~Hannah,Bracken&Warren~*


----------



## kathy5 (Aug 27, 2007)

hello

My name is kathy I am 30 something. I am married going on 14 years next june

I have 2 kids a boy Matthew who is 6 & a girl Megan who justed turned 9 yesterday

I have had animals all my life as well everything from cats to dog to hamsters to guinny pig to birds only parakeets tho nothing bigger.

we got cocoa our bunny on feb 14 for the kids we could not wait until easter

he is so much fun you can go meet him in his blog cocoa



http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18980&forum_id=6





we live in NH

we have 4 budgies ( we used to have 7 )

1 bunny cocoa

1 cat emily who is great friends with cocoa.

& some fancy gold fish



some day I hope to have a small dog like a beagle but not until cocoa is gone LOL

Kathy


----------



## katt (Aug 27, 2007)

oh, i can play this game!

my name is katie (kat/katt/kitty. . . you pick). i am 20 and currently have no significant other or kids. i live with my best friend from high school in an apartment with my 2 rabbits, hermand and winnie. and a goldfish named Norbert. i don't go to college right now, but just work. 

my animal adventure started out at the tender age of 3 1/2 when i was allowed to pick any one of the fish in my parents 100 gall. freshwater fishtank (and there was a lot of fish). . . so naturally i picked the plecostomus. i named him eeyore and fell in love (to this day i will call plecostomus fish 'eeyores'). sadly after about a year eeyore grew way to big for our tank, so we traded him in at a fish store for a smaller one. then for my 5 birthday i was givin piggy. . . an adorable white crested guinea pig.my dad made her a HUGE cage in the living room, and she was spoiled beyond belief. a year later for my next birthday a friend of my mom's had a litter of kittens, and my mom gave me a cute little grey fuzz-ball that i named abby. abby and piggy were the best of friends, and abby would sleep in piggies cage with her all the time. abby was mostly an indoor cat, but was allowed out once in a while. one day she got out without any of us knowing it and never came back. that same year (she was 2, so piggy was at least 3) i became super allergic to piggy. i couldn't even be in the same room with her without breaking out in hives and not being able to breath. we decided that because my allergy to her was so debilitating, that she needed a new home, so my sister's friend took her in and she lived another 3 years (talk about an old piggy!). we also had a huge (well over 100 pounds) golden retriever named max that was the light of my father's life. they got him when he was about 1 year old, an old lady had bought him, then realized he was way to big for her to handle, instead of finding him a new home right away, she kept him in a small kennel day and night. my parents worked hard to socialize him. . . and in the end he turned out to be an awesome dog that would sleep next to my bed every night. he died at the old age of 14 when he was hit by a car.

we also got 2 black lab mixes from the humane society. star and chyanne. they were awesome dogs. chy had to be put down (she was on the verge of death as it is) for a heart condition, and star fallowed shortly afterwards due to loneliness i think. they were around 7 or eight when they died.

i got into chickens when i was 12? i think. i had 5 pet chickens that would fallow me around night and day. they came when called, and would take naps with me if i layed down in the grass. i got into 4-h and got more and more. . . then i decided to move up in 4-h to rabbits. i spent 1 1/2 years attending rabbits shows, researching, and talking to breeders before i brought trixie home. she was the light of my life. she lived in my room, and we kept a kiddy-pool in our living room that she would hop around in while i was down there. soon one became 2 rabbits, 2 became 10, and then i was breeding and showing in arba and 4-h with around 60 rabbits. all the while i took in unwanted rabbits, sick rabbits, hurt rabbits, unsocialized rabbits, and placed many buns in pet homes. i finally got out of them the start of my senior year, i kept only a handfull of my favorites, including trixie. and focused on school, and all the other activities i had on my plate.l once i graduated i decided to find homes for the rest of the rabbits, trixie included, but when i went to go meet a lady that was interested in either trixie, or a standard rex i had named kabuki, i told her i couldn't give trixie up, and she was cool with that, she took kabuki home, and i took trixie home. she died 2 weeks later. i was crushed. she was my world, and my best friend.

a few weeks later a friend of mine told me to come over and look at a litter of mini lops, i feel in love with winnie, and brought her home. later on (after she was spayed) i brought home an opal lionhead named finn. . . they got along so terribly that i couldn't even have the sent of one on me without the other freaking out. so finn went to go live with someone else, as nothing i could do would make those to like each other. then i brought herman home. . . and my world was perfect.

i have also done some rescue work. 3 years ago i took in to feral kittens and socialized them and raised them from 4 weeks of age, and found them a wonderfull home.

then last summer i took in a puppy. mia was caged 9+ hours a day, never played with, as a young puppy was fed small portions of cheap, nasty adult dog food. she was never potty trained, never leash trained, never spent time with. they even limited her water intake so she wouldn't go potty in her kennel as much when they were gone.i got her the day she was going to be surrendered to the humane society, and i couldn't let that happen. she is a beautifull yellow lab/husky mix. i worked with her all summer, and i had so much to do still with her, but was leaving for college. my parents and younger brother simply didn't have the time to keep working with her so she went to live with my cousin, and has since turned into a wonderfull dog.

one winter about 5 years ago, we had a stray golden puppy show up at our house. we took him in, cleaned him up, and fed him. my parents said that as long as he wasn't claimed we would keep him. he was claimed, but a drunk. this poor dog sat there cowering behind my legs as his owner talked to my mother about how the little bas***** dog simply wouldn't stay in the yard. i was so upset that we had to give him back that i gave the dog to my mom, and walked away crying. he ended up comming to our yard many times looking for comfort, food, and some love. they ended up moving away and taking the dog with them. for christmas that year we got hunter, my parents golden retriever, he wasn't a replacement to the poor puppy we couldn't save, but that puppy made my parents realize that they had room for another dog. hunter is the only dog we have owned that came from a breeder. he is spoiled rotten, and honestly doesn't know he is a dog. 

i also have 2 cats at my parents house. baggerah is a human society kitten that we got very ill, she almost died. but she is a though old bat and lived, she just turned 13 and looks and acts like she is 6. we always joke that she will never die and will be sitting in the front row at my parent's funeral. my other cat diego is about 4 years old. i got him after one of our old cats died. purrs was my age, and i spent my life growing up with her. after she died i couldn't sleep at night because she wasn't there in bed with me. she diego was almost like a replacement for her.

okay, that is all my animals, besides a few fish, and small and furry, but i won't go into ALL of them. i can say i have been blessed withlots of animals.

my goal in the next few years is to get a dog to show in michigan. but that is not for a few years yet.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2007)

oh my i go to bed and all these ppl reply!!! ahhh!!!

thank you for posting *lennyjames!* how long have you been married? wow a yacht business. that must be a fun job. its great to have such a connection with your pets and understand them. sometimes i understand rabbits and other pets a lot better than ppl lol. thank you for posting a little about yourself!


*gwhoosh*- thats a lot of gerbils!!! my friend had 3 hamsters before she started working with me at the petstore. she then bought one that was pregnant. (on purpose) and the mom had 6 babies. one was a runt and died that same day. all five of them grew up nice and furry. then the babies got out and mated with other hamsters and at one point there was 13 hamsters in one room!!!:shock:it was insane. 

my mom never wanted me to have a rabbit either because she was afraid that he would attack my cat and poop all over. i convinced her by saying i could try to have him for 14days and if it didnt work out i could return him (i knew i was able to train rusty no problem since ive trained all of the other ones at the pet store.) so i trained him that day and he was absolutely perfect. no poo anywhere. and i had blocked off all the areas i didnt want him to go in and he just binkied everywhere!! my dad spent hours video taping him lol. they loved him so much. now my parents sneak into my room and talk to him. i catch them doing it all the time and when i ask them what theyre talking about theyre like um i was just looking for him lol.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2007)

*Hannah*- dont feel guilty about thumper. you were too young to understand. and now that youve learned from it you're probably one of the best bunny moms out there because of your love and understanding you share with your rabbits. 

i'd love to have a farm and have everything!! that would be so awesome. but then again i'd probably want to sleep outside with the animals lol.

that's absolutely terrible about that pet shop. and some ppl dont have any respect for the animals. the pet stores i worked at were never even close to that. when my friend and i stopped working there, the cages were so dirty, no food and water and the floors were absolutely awful. i guess they really didnt realize how much my friend and i did considering we cleaned about 50 fish tanks everyday, cleaned about 27 animal cages every morning, cleaned bowls , fed them and watered them of course. it was so sad to see all those animals like that but that must have been heartbreaking for you to see those animals in those terrible conditions.

also i have a question. if your first bun was bracken, then why is your name bracon. confused a little sorry...


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2007)

haha, yes pets can be alittle overwhelming kathy. with all these pets in my house, i find myself the one who cleans everything since my parents and sister have given up on them. wish megan a happy birthday for me!!!

how do you like your budgies? are they tamed or not so much? 

and congratulations for being married so long!! it seems these days ppl get married and divorced real quick. its awesome to see ppl in love for so long. so congratulations!! 

thank you for posting a little about yourself.:biggrin2:


----------



## Rusty (Aug 27, 2007)

hi katie!

glad you posted here. man that was an awesome post. i loved it. you are so lucky to have had so many pets and such nice parents to let you have them. some ppl are just so terrible to their pets. i had this one dog come into our yard too and the guy came and picked him up in a couple of hours and didnt even care that he was gone. it was so sad. 

have you ever done rabbit shows? i've never been to one but i hope i can sometime. i'd love to enter rusty but i have no idea how that would work out. 

haha that was so funny about the cat at the funeral. animals are so amazing in how they can act and seem so youthful, where we sort of just limp around and stuff. i do that now and im not even that old!! 

well i'm glad you shared your wonderful story with me! i absolutely enjoyed reading it! im so amazed at how many pets you've had and taken such good care of!!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 27, 2007)

OK this is gonna be long I suggest you grab a coffee and snack 

I was an extremely calm and delicate child, so much so that sometimes they would worry. Lol. I would spend hours and hours in my bedroom playing with my dolls or coloring. When I was 3 years old, my parents got a hamster. They thought I would love watching it and holding it. Well one day, my father took it out and I loved it softness, until it climbed up on me and bit my neck. From that moment I never wanted to touch it again. My father felt bad... I don't remember what happened to it. I think it might have passed away. 

That same year, my father brought me a guinea pig. It was love at first sight! I did _everything _with her. I had a baby stroller for my dolls and I would push her around... If we went shopping, she'd come with me! My mother would buy her groceries and I'd be right there by her side, taking a few grapes from the bag and feeding them to her. Guinea pigs are absolute wonderful pets for kids :biggrin2:I would giggle every time she'd squeal. My parents had brought in my sandbox and that was was she was kept in so she had plenty of place to roam. My parents loved her too. One day, my father brought home a boy. He was really aggressive for some reason though so only my father handled him. Well he got my girl preggy and soon enough we had the 3 most adorable babies. I wasamazed by seeing her give birth to fully developped babies. Lol.

Sadly, my father developped a HUGE allergy to them. One day he was hospitalized and plugged from all sides because his blood cell count was horrible due to the lack of oxygen. That same day, my mother sent all the guinea pigs away. She and I cried together but I was devastated. My father felt absolutely horrible and he missed them terribly himself. He would have given me the world if he could have but he couldn't even bring me a kitten or puppy because he was allergic. 

My parents got two budgies but I wanted nothing to do with them. I couldn't hold them or cuddle them... And so, when my great grandmother's husband died and she got lonely, my father took them to her and she was thrilled. Whenever we went to her house, I would watch them but I was glad she had them. They died at about the same time she died.

Meanwhile, my father had befriended a squirrel and this squirrel was hilarious. He would jump at the door and scratch until we opened. My father would lay trails of peanuts alllllllll over the house and I would sit on the floor and watch it. Later on, it would steal them from my fingers. We were friends until we moved. Also, our landowner had a small dog and though I was generally terrified of dogs, I loved this one. Her children were all grown up and so she became like a grandmother to me and I was often at her house and she always had my favorite cookies (Newtons!) with milk ready for me and I would play with the dog and she was happy because the dog was thrilled too.

My father used to clean condos and one day people started freaking out because there was a bat in the attic or something similar. It's illegal to kill them here so my father caught it and realized it was injured. He took it home :shock:LOL. He fed it and got it stronger. One day, while my father was out, it escaped and started flying around the house. My mother threw me in my bedroom and closed the door. I watched from under the door and saw my mom running and screaming her head off. My father came home and was laughing at her so bad That night he let the bat go as it was clearly healed.

After that, my parents got a fish tank and I would sit for hours on their bed watching the fish... They had tiny crabs and they were my favorite. However, one day I looked for them and they weren't there. We never saw them again until we moved. They were found dried up under the furniture. :?

When we moved, my father brought a ring-neckedturtledove home. I had never liked birds until that point but I fell in love at that point. I was probably around 10-11 when he brought her home. I loved that I could hold her and she was so soft! Well, when my father saw that I liked her, he took me to the store and picked out another. She was terribly weak when we got her, and I remember my fatherhad actually opened the box in the car and was stroking her feather and holding her. She pulled through though and I absolutely loved them. This one would fly to me when I'd call and land on my head and play with my hair and coo in it. When I did my homework, they would be on my desk eating or just staying perched. I was amazed at the laughing sound they made. 

They had a large cage that my father had built for them outside for the day, and we brought them in during the night. Well 2 became 3 when my father brought home a male. He cooedwaaaaaaaaaay too much but I loved him anyway. Three finally became 10 as they kept breeding. I had one very special experience with those birds. I held an egg as it hatched and I fell in love with that tiny lil bird. He was my absolute favorite. He was the friendliest thing! He died later on due to my sister's stupid mistake (I never forgave her for it) but we still our two original females :biggrin2:

My father had made at least 5-7 other attempts with guinea pigs. The last time, we thought it was going to work. My father had built me a tiny room in the garage. It was walled and everything and clean but I had to pass through the garage to get to it. I kept my guinea pig in there and actually that room became my bedroom. (I shared a room with my sister and I was in my teens and she was 5 years younger so I hated it) My parents hated having me in that room but it was wonderful. My guinea pig slept in my bed with me. She would crawl off to her box to pee and poop. Finally, my father got too ill and she had to go.

That day was horrible. A friend of mine was going to take her. I showed her how to care for it and all that. At one point we sat on the floor and she called her but she kept running to me. When i walked away, she was running to me and I told my friend to pick her up and go. It was also that day that we found out she was pregnant. Though I was a teenager, I cried like a baby, and so did my parents. My mother finally put her foot down and said that it was the last time we got anything with fur/hair because everyone kept getting hurt.

My father felt terrible again and brought home two diamond doves. Though beautiful, I preferred my turtledoves. Then he brought home finches and he fell in love with them. 

By the age of 16, I was working full-time and my parents had bought a house. My father had mentionned trying a rabbit a few times. Well, I had money and I had my own room, and I worked next to a pet shop. I spoke to the owner, and he told me about rex bunnies and how they were less allergenic etc. I ran back home and told my parents all about it. Reluctantly, my mother gave in to my father and I and came with me to get it. I brought home a tiny gray cutie but my father reacted right away. We brought him back and the store owner couldn't believe it so he called the breeder and asked him to make sure that he had a pure bred litter in a week and so I went back and picked one out the minute they arrived. I got a castor mini-rex and she had a horrible character with everyone though less with me. No matter what, I still liked her...

Soon after that, I was always at the pet shop since it was my favorite place to hang out since I worked next door. Well one day the manager showed up at my job and asked me to go see her after. They offered me a job there and I was thrilled. It was a terrible thing, me working there. I fell in love with a broken castor doe who had been there for a long time and adopted her for my mother. I found her awesome and she was much more like a dog than a bunny for sure! She would even show my mother the door if she wanted out. It was hilarious. Then one day, Wiggles was abandoned at the pet shop. When my co-workers showed me I was outraged. She was way too tiny, and so very ill. No one thought she'd make it. I took her home and figured I'd give her a quiet place to die though I made every effort to save her. I think you guys know how that turned out. 

It was with Wiggles that I really fell in love with bunnies and got to know them better. I brought home a boy for her one day. They were identical twins and my parents couldn't believe I could tell them apart. LOL. I named him Giggles and they were the cutest pair. Sadly, he was not a pure rex and my father was allergic. 

Then I brought home another that I pitied. I always brought home the older buns that were not being adopted... So I had 4. Unfortunately, my mother's bun had maloccluded teeth and though we did everything we possibly could, she died after an abcess formed. I lost my other 2 buns to a strange illness. Luckily Wiggles was spared and she and I were inseparable.

I got my father 2 celestial parrotlets during that time. They were beautiful but they were sooooo aggressive! They finally allowed my father to handle them though and he still has one that he likes to play with.

One day, we had this big tabby cat just come into the house as my mother was stepping out. Lol. He rolled around and mewed and we played with him. Before we knew it, we were buying things for him as well. A lady on the street was his owner but he loved coming to play with us. He was the spitting image of Garfield so that is what we nicknamed him. He came and went and we made sure he was still going back to his owner. Then one day, he never came. Days turned into weeks and we were all sad.

Soon aftera lady across the street told usa neighbor had been drowning cats in the river. Our Garfield had been one of them. I had to hold my sister back from going to hurt that man. The lady said she had called authorities but then she told us we had kittens under our balcony. My sister crawled under the balcony and sure enough she found two. One was agray and white male, the other a black and white female. The female was very ill and I didn't think she would make it. Once again, I found myself not sleeping much during the night and feeding them round the clock. They were probably a month old and I had to stimulate them to go to the bathroom. I had never had experience with kittens or cats prior to that. I still feel horrible to this day for taking them from the mother, especially when she saw us, but I felt they would not have made it otherwise. I managed to save the lil girl and she was my parent's favorite although I preferred the male. He would sleep in my neck and was such a lazy butt. Lol. I gave my boy to my best friend who had wanted a pet for her son and so I still get pictures and news. My parent's gave the female to a family friend. My father walked away and cried in the yard while she left and my mother cried too. 

As luck would have it, the family friend no longer wanted the kitten because she was a bit too playful and jumping on her newborn baby's face. She called and told them and my father was waiting for my mother in the car by the time she and the friend had hung up. Funny enough, my father has never reacted to this cat but if he goes anywhere else, he is still allergic to them. :?

And then I moved out. I had my Wiggles. Then i got Piglet (guinea pig)for her but when I developped an allergy I had to give her up. Then I got Dahlia, but when they hated each other, i adopted Bam-Bam from the shelter. And between all that, I got Teako and then Tamika, my two cockatiels.

As you can see I have had pets alllllll my life and my parents educated me about them from a young age. My parents only got what they were prepared to care for though I always did it myself. We have also had frogs, fish, salamanders, a gecko, and my father even befriended a skunk. 

So that's it... Not much. LOL. I plan on buying a house with a few acres to have a tiny farm. :biggrin2:


----------



## lagadvocate (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh Ms. Binky I really enjoyed reading your story. Your dad sounds like a really wonderful man. My dad has never liked animals so my pets were few and far between. I was a hamster junkie though--I could have as many of those as I wanted:biggrin2:. I did havean awesome dog while growing up, even though my dad complained regularly about him. 

Funny thing is that when I was younger, I was afraid of the bunnies in the petstores. I always thought that they would bite me or something. It wasn't until I was 22 that my husband and I went to a petstore and I saw Buddy. All I did was ask the lady about him and suddenly she was handing him to me! Love at first sight though:inlove:. Now I am all about the buns!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks, I was scared no one would read because it's so long lol. Yes my father absolutely loves animals. The funniest thing though is to watch him with _his_ cat. The thing about my father is that he is a tough man and very macho He's truck driver on top of that so you can just imagine how he can't be caught being cute. 

It was hilarious to see him bottle-feeding _his_ kitten and scolding her because she was putting herself in harm's way. The funnier part is when he'd act all macho when my guinea pigs had to leave. But then, to watch him walk off, go cry, and then poutbecause his kitten was leaving was just stunning to us kids 

He never admits to it either! LOL. Not even when he was waiting in the car for my mother to go get the kitten back. He told her he just didn't want to keep the family friend waiting because it was late. Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 27, 2007)

I loved your story too Ms. Binky, it's really sweet that your father is so intereasted in animals and that he kept trying to make it up to you for being allergic to guinea pigs. :biggrin2:


----------



## Starina (Aug 27, 2007)

My name is Starina and I am 25 years old. I work at Sears in the Jewelry Department. I was born and raised in Anchorage Alaska but now live in Upstate NY.

My first pet was a dog named Strider. He was a Husky/Golden Retreiver mix. He was a year older than me and we were best friends. I learned to walk hoding on to his back. I even used to try out his food once in a while. My parents ended up giving him to my Dad's parents. Strider was a retreiver and we lived in a trailer with a tiny yard. My grandparents had ACRES for him to run around on and fetch things from. I would still visit him often, even though it was an 8 hour drive to Fairbanks. He got really bad arthritis but would still ask you to throw that ball. He passed away when I was 13 at the ripe old age of 14.

My mom also had apet cat named Tinkerbell. She was an appleheaded Siamese.(for those of you who don't know, that means she wasn'tone of those pointed faced ones, she lookedlike this http://www.travelswithtigger.com/fanciers/tajch.jpg) She had the cat since she was 10 years old and so when I met Tink she was already 11! She lived to be 22! My mom still cries about that cat, and her ashes sit on my mom's mantle.

Then when I was 6 this stray dog came into the yard while I was playing in the snow with a friend. The friend told me that the dog's name was Snowball, so that's what I called her. She was a Husky, thin, with a cut tounge from eating cans out of the trash. I temped her over with some of my GIANT oreo cookie. (Remember those!?) My mom fed her and let her stay in the house at night since it was usually -20 degrees. She would come back every day and hang out and then one day she just didn't come. 3 days went by with no visit from Snowball. My mom liked the dog and was worried that she had been picked up as a stray so she went to the animal shelter. There was Snowball scared and shaking in her cage. So my mom paide the $100 adoption fee and brought her home to stay. A week later this lady comes up to me in the yard and starts yelling at me telling me that I stole her dog. My mom came out and gave the lady what for and showed her the adoption papers. She had a good life with us that included an unexpected litter of pups. (A beautiful Black Husky with Blue eyes got into our yard) and eventually lived with my grandparents and Strider after my parents got divorced. I don't think she is alive anymore, but she was a really good dog.

I lived with my dad and his new wife would get dogs and as soon as they got to be trouble, got rid of them, I won't even list them all.

Then I moved in with my mom when I was 16 and moved to Seattle. She had a cat named Taz. Before he met my mom he had been through 4 owners. She was a Maine Coon and was INSANE. We would come home and find this huge cat draped over doors. He would hide behind an open door, and attack you through the crack by the hinges. He would also go from being playful to angry suddenly and you weren't playing with him, you were fighting him off. He got really sick when he was about 8 and my mom kindly put him to sleep. His ashes sit next to Tink's on the mantle. As crasy as he was, I liked him. He would purr if you even showed him a rubber band, and he was nice once he got to know you.

My Grandparents, on my mom's side, moved from Alaska to Washington. They were only about 2 hours away so me and my mom would drive there alot. She had this stray cat on her property, this white and brown kitty, who would constantly get stuck in trees. One time he was stuck up a tree for 7 days! No one would help him. We called the Fire Dept. the Humane Society, no one would come help. So my grandma finally hired a tree climber to get him. He was up so high you couldn't even see him. Well when he saw that guy in the tree she was purring so loud you could hear him on the ground! My mom said that we could take him home with us and he still lives with my mom. His name is Fritz, and he is the biggest sweety you could ever meet. If you so much as look at him, he starts purring. He used to wake me up in the middle of the night for cuddles.

Then I met my BF and moved to New York. I have lived here for almost 8 years. His family has pets, including 3 LOUD birds. I was hoping to get a cat to fill the void, but never got one. Then when my BF and I were having troubles, and I broke my leg... long story short, we ended up fixing things and got back together. While I was recovering from my leg injury, we went up to Albany for some shopping. I was in a clothing store and Ken (the BF) told me he wanted to introduce me to a friend. We turn into this pet store and he points at a cage with 2 bunnies in it, a grey and a black one. He says what do you think? I said, "Oh, their cute." He asked me which one I wanted because we were getting a pet. I picked the grey one because she was so curious. I took her home and had over a year to watch her constantly. I had never had a rabbit and knew nothing about them so I went online to learn more. I stumbled upon this site and have never looked back. 

I discovered that I am a rabbit person. I don't ever want to live my life without one.

Sorry this turned out to be so long!

~Star~


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had pets my whole life, as a baby my family had 2 dogs and 2 cats, however both were elderly and our last cat died when I was 5 years old. As we love animals and felt the house was too empty without them, we went and bought a kitten from a friend of ours whose cathad just had a litter of kittens.

Me (age 5)and Ollie (age 8 weeks)








Then 6 years later, aged 11, we moved house where we had a massive garden and after much thoughtdecided to get rabbits. Idid lots of research, found a reputable breeder, and came home with two sisters (Ruby and Millie). They soon because part of the family, and although it tooka while to socialize them it was so worth it! They are now 6 years old and still my little babies!:big kiss:

Now 5 and a half years later (aged 16)I have added another animal to our bunch, one 16.3hh horse called Smokey!Although I think that is our animal quota filled for now.I don't have time for anymore animals, but right now I have the best pets I could ask for. They have taught me all about animal love and how deep it can get (I can say hand on my heart I love Ollie as much as my brother and sister who I am _very _close to).

Thanks to them I will never be without animals for the rest of my life.

Jess -slave toOllie, Ruby, Millie, and Smokey.


----------



## we3pnuts (Aug 27, 2007)

My turn!

Wow you all have great pet stories! You are all so lucky to be blessed with so many wonderful pets.

My name is Joanna and I'm 28. I have two human kids, Esten 7, and Brea 6. I have been married for 8 years to my wonderful husband.I was a travel agent for a while for some very snooty rich people. I didn't care for that job to much. Iwas alsoa photographer for 12 years. I recently stopped doing that and have now decided to be a stay at home mom. I still do my own photography on the side but after 12 years of getting crabby kids to smile I was a little burned out.

My first catmy parents got before I was even born. The cat was only a few weeks older then me. Her name was Jo-Jo. She lived to about 14. She developed feline leukemia. When it got to the point we couldn't do anythingmore for her, we put her down. My dad and I brought her in and cried our eyes out saying goodbye.

When I was about 12, my friends cat had a litter and I decided to keep one, without even checking with my parents first. My friends brother brought it over in a box on the back of a motorcycle, lol. My parents weren't thrilled but they let me keep him. His name was George.When he was about9something happened to him that he needed a blood transfusion. We neverdid find out the cause but something made him very sick. After he received the blood he was healthy as could be.He lived to about 15. He passed away thispast spring. He was a wonderful cat with a ton of spunk and a very feisty personality.

At about the age of 14. I was going through some tough times, not doing so good in school, wouldn't listen to the rules at home. You know how it goes, just being a bad kid at that age. My parents asked me if I wanted a dog. Their strategy was to see if it would get me to stay home and have something to take care of and look forward to. Well it worked. We went to the humane society and picked out this little 9 month old dog that sat in the corner quietly with the sad puppy eyes.Someone had left her chained up to the humane society door in the middle of the night with no info about her (poor puppy). We brought her home and I named her Lexi. After a day or 2 we noticed she wasn't feeling to well and had awful kennel cough. We brought her to the vet multiple times butcouldn't get it cleared up. We wanted to get her spayed but the vet wouldn't do it until she got better. After months of strong medication we finally got her well enough to do the spay. When the vet opened her up she had a dead pup in her that was causing an infection, that's why she wouldn't get better. About 2 days after the spay she was a happy healthy puppy. She was sort of short with a long body. After a few years she learned to jump our chained link fence. She ruined her back doing this and became paralyzed from it. She was put onsteroids and kept confined. We had to use a towel under her belly to help her go to the bathroom. She had such a drive, she healed and learned to walk again. Her back legs were always weak but at least she could walk.The last couple years of her life she developed cushings disease. It's not a curable disease butshe was still active and seemed healthy.She started to lose bladder control and her eyes went bad. My parents felt it was time to put her down so after 14 years of a tough but wonderful and loved life she passed away the beginning of this summer.

When my husband and I bought our first house we decided to get a dog. We purchased a weimaraner from a breeder. We named him max. We had him about1 year. He started to turn mean and bit one ofthe neighbor kids. We didn't want an aggressive dog with our 2 small kids so we found him a good home without kids.

we also found a parrot outside in the freezing cold at my parents house. There was about1 foot a snow on the ground. It was sitting on the roof of the house. It took us about 30 minutes to talk it down. It finally landed on my husbands shoulder. We had it a few months but it never liked us. It always bit us even though we gave it lots of attention and treats. We didn't know anything about birds so we gave it to my mother-in-laws co-worker who already had an african grey.

After not having any pets for about1 yearmy boss had Germain shorthair pups. My bosses dogs were awesome and it was a no brainer to take one of the pups. We now have Major our 4 yr old Germain shorthair. He's a VERY nice doggy.

We also had a very cute little kitty for about a month. My son is so allergic to cats. He had an asthma attack every night. So we gave her to my husbands mom. She already had 2 cats.

My bunny story. I have wanted one my whole life. When I was about 7 my dad and I were at a park and I saw a little black bunny hiding under a car. I thought it was SO WEIRD to see a wild black bunny. I went up to it a petted it and thought it was the oddest thing. My dad then said it was someones petand theymust have let it loose. At that age I couldn't rap my headaround itthat someone could do that. We drove away and I felt sooo sad for that little bunny. 21 years later I still feel guilty for just driving away and doing nothing. That's when I fell in love with them. When I was about 8 I found a litter in my backyard. I put them in a box and brought them inside. I thought for sure I could keep them. After a little while my mom made me put them back. At 8 yrs old I was so bummed. When I was 14 I made a hutch in a tech class. I started doing research on having a bunny and bought a book and lookedat all the pet stores. I never brought the hutch home so that means I never got the bunny. Even though I really, really wanted one, I had a fear of getting one too. So I always put it off. When I got marriedI always begged my husband to get a bunny. He wasn't sure of them so he always said no. My daughter's 6th birthday was coming up and my mom asked if it was ok if she got her a bunny for her birthday. Of course I said yes! I think the bunny was more a gift for me then my daughter. My daughter named her Diamond. I always say, "Diamonds are a girls best friend" . Having a bunny is better then I ever imagined. I can't wait for my next one now.

That's me and my pets in a nutshell.


----------



## horselvrkc (Aug 27, 2007)

Heres my story:

When i was, around 4-5, or 6, I said: mommy can i have a hamster? And to my surprise she said "Sure we will get it to morrow! So i did. I got him at a petstore, and i named him Snoopy. Snoopy and I were great friends, but my mom was allergic. What made ME feel good though is how Snoopy bit everyone except me! lol. Then my parents friends said "can we have him" and for some odd reason, we let them have him. But then one week later, snoopy died.:nosir:



Then, i was begging and begging for a cat to my mom. We prayed and prayed everynight that we would get the best kitty and that she would go on walks with us around the neighborhood and wait for me at the bus stop. One day we were driving and we saw a sign that said "free kittens" and we went in, got the most playful one, a gray tabby that would take your heart out. To this day, she still goes on walks with us and waits for me at the bus stop!!!

Then i had 3 mice for 1-2 years, and then a rat that i loved named Inky. Just recently we had to put her to sleep for mammory tumors :-(

I have the greatest passion for horses, riding english, jumping, and showing. I am leasing a pony, named frisbee that is the cutest thing. Horses are my real passion.

5 days ago i got my first bunny ever, RILEY he is a very cute little guy, a red rex buny. I love him to pieces. He is stilll afraid of me, but it will take some time for him to get used to me!

Great idea, but my fingers are sore from writing so much! 

-Kat


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Rusty , about my name.....

I named her before I got her, yep its a bit wierd, but I had an idea of the type and colour bun I wanted and I really liked the name. I used to spell it like "Bracon" because thats how I thought it was spelled untill I found out the correct spelling was "Bracken". Hope tht made sence?

*~Hannah,Bracken&Warren~*


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 27, 2007)

My first pet was my dog Kara. She is a bichon shih-tzu cross. I got her for my 13th birthday from my mom. I had been researching dogs for a year before and I had read everything I could get my hands on. I got her from a breeder a week after my birthday. She is 5 now and is my heart bunny. Kara is named after her grandmother, and it means friend in Irish. 

For Christmas that year, I got some gerbils. My first one was Slyvester, then I got Dude and they lived together. I have gotten others in the last 4 1/2 years, there was Josh, Viggo, David, James, Medea, Debbie and a few others that I cant remember right now. I have also have 2 dwarf hamsters and a few mice. I prefer gerbils.

A year after I got Kara, my mom saw the breeder and they had another litter. We disscussed it and decided to bring another puppy home. The puppies were about 3 weeks old so we had to wait a while to bring her home. Her name is Bree after the town in Lord Of The Rings. She and Kara have the same dad and different moms. Bree is 4.

In grade 10, I first decided that I wanted a bunny. I did a lot of research and picked up a cage at a garage sale. It took me a year to finally get a bunny. I got Korr in October of 2005. He was a huge learning expirence for me. I got him at a petstore and he is a dwarf cross. Korr is about 4 lbs and black. 

In August of 2006, I decide that Korr needed a girlfriend. I had been looking on the humane societys website for a while and came across Sophie (there Patch). i knew from the first sight that she was the one. So my mom and I went t the humane society for a bunny date. It went well as Korr was hiding under a shelf thing and Sophie was a little more adenterous. As Sophie needed to be spayed, we had to wait to bring her home. After she healed, I bonded Korr and Sophie and they have been living together since november. 

since joing RO, I discovered lionheads. I wanted one. I had seen 1 at a shelter but the timing wasnt right to get her. I had been looking at breeders in the area and found a few i liked. I then looked in the classifiedes and come across an ad for some lionhead being sold. I emailed the people and when I saw Pennys pic, I kne I wanted her. It was a few weeks until I was actually able to pick her up. 

About me. I am 18 and have lived in Calgary for 17 years. I finished high school in june and now I need to find work. I have volunteererd for a club for people with disabilities and I worked at their summer camp as a aide this summer.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2007)

thank you for that wonderful post MsBinky!!! i loved every moment of it and i dont think i stopped smiling.  i loved all the parts where your dad was so cute with the animals. he sounds like my dad. ive caught him lying on his stomach in my room having a conversation with rusty lol. and he cries whenever something passes away. only 2 dogs but still he was very upset. 

i can't believe how many pets you had!! it must be wonderful to have lived in a household that has been truly happy and touched with and by animals. 

i think i might have laughed out loud when you said the kitten kept jumping on the baby's face lol. just picturing it is hilarious. 

and yes i think i've had the same disease as you while working at the petstore. i wanted absolutely everything and it was heartbreaking to adopt things out. but my parents never gave in to having all the pets i wanted. so i guess your parents are more awesome than mine!!



and ladadvocate i'm so glad you've come around to rabbits. i don't know if i'd be this happy if i hadn't taken in a rabbit.  why dont you post a little story about yourself and your bunnies


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2007)

thank you starina for that wonderful story! it seems like your mom is quite the cat lady! im glad you have found such happiness with all the pets you've had. even if they were crabby. lol. 

some cats are crazy when they climb that high!!!! oh man!! and its ridiculous that those ppl wouldnt come and help. especially the humane society... 

you've moved around quite a bit. when i moved to the west side of canada, my dad made sure all my pets came. even my reptiles, cats, and dogs. it was great. 

again thank you for that story. i really appreciated it!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2007)

hey jess! thank you for that post.

tell me a little about your bunnies like silly stories or something since you've had them for so long. i'd love to learn from your bunny experiences so that rusty may be a happier bunny!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2007)

hi joanna! 

your bunny in your avatar is absolutely gorgeous!!! you know your mom totally did that gift to you haha! 

dont feel bad about driving away from that bunny. your parents probably thought that it was out there for a while and was probably doing fine. its just sad how ppl can do that. especially with the parrot. its disgusting how ppl can do that. thats like this one time at the petstore i was working. my boss found a tank outside in the winter and it had a tarantula in it. we took it in and it was tame and everything and i wanted to see what it was like to hold him and when i had him in my hand he squated down on my hand like taking my heat. it was so sad. of course we couldnt sell it at the pet store because he wasnt ours but we adopted him out for free to someone who had one already and knew about them. 

thank you for sharing your story with us. im sure everyone enjoyed it because i definitely did


----------



## ChompersMom (Aug 28, 2007)

My own first pet was a dog named Alexandra (Alex for short). She was a miniature pinscher. I was just in 2nd grade and I named her because it was what my 2nd grade teacher named her newborn daughter and I looked up to her . Alex was my guardian and slept with me every night. She died at the age of 10 while I was in Arizona visiting my father (I lived in Maine until I was 18). My father and I went to cali to visit Sea World and the San Diego zoo and for some reason I had the strongest urge to call my mother on that Sunday morning. I found out over the phone that she had passed away unexpected and we were never quite sure why. She had no health problems leading up to he death. We buried her in a dog cemetary.

When I was 14 I had a hamster named Jingles. She was the best hamster, hands down. She was a long-haired teddy bear and would let me carry her around without ever once biting me. She was a bit spoiled and had about 4 cages attached by tubes as well as a ball to run around in and quite a lot of wheels. She lived to be 4 years old and died in my hands. I walked into my room and saw her having a seizure. I picked her up and held her until she stopped moving. I must have cried for at least a week. 

My ex boyfriend adopted a rat for me who was living in waaaay too small of a cage. My mother hated rats so I had to keep it at my ex boyfriend's house. His name was Mortimor and after I moved he had to stay with my ex. I just received word that he recently passed after getting a tumor. 

My mother then bought me a chinchilla who was already an older boy who had been passed from pet store to pet store with very limited human contact. They named him buster and he had torn out all the hair around his hind quarters out of stress. I brought him with me to Arizona when I moved (he flew on the plane) and lived here for about a year before passing away. He never really was too fond of humans but at least he had a better life than when he lived in the pet store.

My mother bought me one of my current dogs--Duncan, shortly after Alex passed. He's a hairless chinese crested that we bought from a breeder since I had a fascination with the breed. I brought him to Arizona where he now lives with another dog my father bought for me, Oasis. She's a boxer who received her name because I didn't know anyone out here in Arizona and she was my "Oasis of the desert". They are both now 2 years old.

I brought home a cat that I named Don Juan De Gato from someone's house where they told me the cat hated people and not to touch it. He's a little black cat and he was following me around so I picked him up. They said they didn't want it and I could have him if I wanted to. I took him home and gave him to my father who had just lost his beautiful black cat, Bear. We just call him DJ now and he's mostly a dog cat, giving kisses and wanting attention. 

I have a ball python I bought while skipping Agribuisiness class at the college I took 1 semester of when I thought I wanted to be a vet. The class was a lecture so as long as I got the notes from someone I was fine. She was a breeder snake that I named precious and she's about 3 years old now. 

I also bought an Egyptian Uromastyx from a pet store that they had them all shoved into one small tank. They couldn't tell me much information on them so I had to do a lot of research and even though he was technically mine my father fell in love with him so I gave him to my father for his birthday. He's prob. only about a year and lives by himself in a 50 gallon tank.

Chompers, my rabbit, I just received last week after he was brought into the Petsmart I work at in a cardboard box. He was found roaming around in the bushes outside by someone and he was completely matted. I shaved what I could and combed out the rest and then took him home. 

That's my zoo


----------



## ChompersMom (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh and about me..it's easy to forget when my life is mostly about my pets :headsmack

I'm 20 years old and live in Arizona with my father and step mom. I'm in a relationship with a guy that I've been in for about 5 months and I work at Petsmart as a dog groomer. I wanted originally to be a vet but after going through one semester and hearing about how few people continue on to graduate school and how much money they really don't make in comparison to the years of college, I changed my mind. I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do in the long run, besides having a family both of fur and not . 

That's about it really. I'm looking to get a house soon and hopefully live with my boy and of course have to take my dogs, bunny, and snake along. He doesn't have any pets except a cockatoo but I don't believe he would take the bird with him. It would most likely stay with his parents.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow! Everyone has such great stories!  I just finished reading all of them. 

Hmm... about mine... 

The first animal I came into contact with was a big orange longhaired tabby cat named Freya. My parents first got her as a kitten when they had moved into an apartment together, and they took her with them when they got the house I was born in. I'm not sure how old she was, and I barely remember her... Because a couple years later, my mom's allergies to her got so bad, and the injections weren't working, so they had to give her away. I remember being sad, and I never heard anything about her again. I was probably about three-ish when she left. 

After that, my brother was born, and a while after that (Maybe a year) my parents thought it would be a good idea for me to have a rabbit. So, they contacted a breeder, and we brought home the sweetest, most beautiful red-eyed-white Holland Lop girl I've ever known. I remember playing with her around the house, and how if I turned her upside down, she'd trance immediately with all four paws straight up in the air and just lay there. She never bit anyone, and she was the best rabbit ever. I learned how to handle rabbits from having her. (She also had malloclusion, and we had to get her teeth trimmed every once in a while, but she was otherwise healthy).
One day, she escaped from the yard, and was lost. 
But not forever.
The next day, as we were making 'lost rabbit' signs, she hopped right into the backyard. We caught her, and were just so overjoyed to have her back. 
But she died overnight in her cage. We think she might have eaten something poisonus, and was returning home to be with us in her last moments. (Even though she didn't seem sick when we caught her)

After her death, my mom researched more rabbits, and we had almost decided on getting a Himalayan, as there was a breeder not far from where we lived. In the end, we decided not to get one, because of their delicate bones, and the fact that we were still very young kids. So instead, we went and brought home two French Angora brothers, named Cinnamon and Spice. 
They turned out to be sick (I think it was snuffles, but I don't remember), however, and we returned them to the breeder. 

Soon afterwards, we found the Dutch breed, and bought two Dutch sister babies from a breeder not far away. They were the normal black and white pattern, and were showable, and had tattooes in their ears. (001 and 002 ) my rabbit was 001, and we named her Clover. 002 was my brothers, and her name was Blackberry. Clover and Blackberry did not get along. At all. In fact, if they were ever accidentally out together, they'd go flying in a whirlwind of black and white and start ripping each other's fur out. So we had them in a hutch that was separated in the middle by a wooden board, so they couldn't get at each other. 
Clover was my favourite (Being mine, naturally) and she was also the sweetest. She wouldn't nip like Backberry would, and she'd hold very still if you pet her on her forehead.
One night, some dogs got loose and ran into our yard. They got under the bunny's hutch and started biting their feet. 
We scared them off, but on both rabbits, several toes had to be amputated, and half of one of Blackberry's back feet had to be removed. 
After that, we made a wire barrier around the entire bottom of the cage, so nothing could get in there again. 
Clover, though, came down with pneumonia and died when I was in second grade. 
Blackberry lived, and died of old age at 12. 
About a year before she died, though, I had been wanting my own rabbit (Since Blackberry was my brother's still, and I hadn't had one of my own for a long time) and one day while my parents were gone on vacation, I went to a pet store with my friend (I'd often take walks to the pet store) and fell in love with a white New Zealand laying in the back in a cage. And I almost bought him/her, too, but I was only sixteen at the time, and couldn't  
So when my parents got back, I talked to them about me being mature enough for a rabbit of my own, and how I'd take care of it, and also how I really missed having one, since mine died back in second grade. 
They caved, and my mom mentioned that her best friend's sister is a rabbit breeder. We checked her out, and yes, she did have an available buck for sale that was four months and pet quality for $25. That rabbit's name was M&S Butterfinger.
So we met up with her at a show, and she brought out little Butter, and I held him. It was love. I brought him home and have had him with me ever since. I'm nineteen now, and he's at college with me, cleaning himself while I'm typing. 

I've had several animals in between rabbits, and they were.... 
A garter snake named Kirara, a mountain horned dragon named Hakku, red-headed agama (Lizard) named Isis, and my hamster, Mochiko, who still lives with me. (The reptiles all unfortunately passed away from various causes, but I was particularly devastated by Isis's passing, as she was the best lizard in the history of ever, and was so full of energy and life--She died last year on Halloween). I still daydream about having reptiles again, but my luck with them is so unfortunately bad that I wouldn't want to doom the poor little thing to living with me. I do have some goldfish, though. 

Okay! Sorry for writing all this  I've had animals my whole life, so writing out my history with animals is like writing a life story, haha. That's it!

~Diana and Butter


----------



## Penna (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi, everyone for the most part calls me Lanie from school. Well, I'm 13, going to be fourteen next month. My age generally suprises a lot of people. I have four siblings. I started school exactly a week ago.

When I was around eightish?, I would go to those carinvals, the kind that give away goldfish at the games. And one time, they were going to flush the rest down toilets, but I started crying and they gave them to me. Needless to say, my parents were not happy that I had over 100 goldfish. But they let me keep it. Because we all knew they wouldn't live to be too old. But I actually had a few of them for close too three years.

On my birthday when I was 10, my parents finallygave in and let me get a pet. They told me it had to be something small. Like a hamster or a gerbile. I chose a hamster. We went to the pet store, and I picked out a hamster that was on it's way to the Humane Socioty. Her name was Tiger, I loved her sooo much. Sadly, Tiger passed away a little after Christmas this past year.

Sometime when Tiger was alive (about a year after I got Tiger), my brother and I were at the petstore with my mom buying hamster food. There was this once lonesum rabbit in a cage. My mom asked a worker why it was all by itself in a cage off to the side of the room. The worker said because it didn't sell, it was going to be snakefood. Thus, with a lot of begging, my brother and I convinced my mom to let us take it home. My mom said that we were going to find it a new home. But, well, that never happened. And I'm glad it didn't because I would have Belle with me today.

A little after I got Belle my friend's gerbil's had babies, even though they were supposivly both girls. So she gave the babies after they had gotton older. All seven of them. Well, I really didn't want seven gerbils (and well, neither did my mom). But I managed to find good homes for them throughout my friends and whatnot. A few of my friends actually still have the gerbals also.

So this past Janurary, I was at a different petstore, with my brother and my mom once again. A man had brought in three rabbits that were sitting in an absolutly disgusting box. Maggie, and what appeared to be her two siblings. I asked the manager why they were sitting there. They were going to be snakefood (what is it with rabbits and snakefood?), but anyway, my mom said we would take the three rabbits to the Humane Socioty. So we did. But the Humane Socioty only had room for two of them, so I took one home to foster. That was Maggie. Somewhere in there, I secretly think my mom fell in love with Maggie and wanted to keep her. xD

This past June I *almost* got a third rabbit. One of the teachers in my school had a rabbit in the classroom. I just about died. This thing, was in a cage no bigger than twice your keyboard. He was stuck in there ALL DAY. And ALL NIGHT. He was never taken out of his cage. I walked in there one day after school and was like "OH, YOU GOT A RABBIT!! CAN I HOLD HIM!?". I actually didn't even wait for a response. I went right over and picked him up. The teacher was very shocked, because supposivly he was an "agressive" rabbit who wouldn't let people pick him up. And yes...I probably shouldn't have picked him up without getting an answer, but I did so anyway. I really wanted to keep him, but I knew that I already have two babies and really couldn't handle a third. So this other girl a year below me has him now. She's absolutly GREAT with him. His name was Albert. He had such an awesome personality. Very very gentle little guy. I still get to see him, I cut his nails because she doesn't like to.

I could go ON and ON forever about my history with animals. But I won't. 

---------

Editted for spelling errors!


----------



## Aina (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi.
My name is Alice. I am 18. Single with no children. I live with my parents and go to college at the local university. I got my first pet when I was a year old for my first birthday, but of course I didn't have to take care of her. She was a calico cat my parents got from the animal shelter. They said that I had always been facinated with a neighbor's cats, so they got me one. It was rather wild when we got it, but my dad tamed it and it became a great cat, surviving my siblings being todlers and still being very friendly. Unfortunatly she was run over while we were on vacation when I was nine. When I was eight I got fish and I still have fish, though not the same ones, lol. For my tenth birthday I used all my birthday money and got a tortoise. Her name is Tori. She is still alive today and is really pretty. She will come when called or if I sing, and will eat from my hand. She was the first pet that I had to actually take care of. Through the years she has been a silent witness to my laughter, tears, and other pets. 
Then my brother got a NZ white for $5 from a petstore, named Einstien. He lived in our backyard. One day we were on vacation he got out and the animal control got him. My dad paid $20 to get him out. He complained about having to pay more to get him out of 'jail' than he cost to buy, but I know he really loved him. He was a good rabbit. He would come when called and I don't think he ever bit or anything. He was to big for us to pick up, but I don't ever remember getting scratched on the occations when I did pick him up. He was awesome. Unfortunatly he died of unknown reasons one winter.
Fast forward a few years. The dark ages I call them. I only had Tori. One summer I was at camp and complaining to my friend about 'never' getting a dog because my dad wouldn't let us have one. When I came home from camp I was greated by a small ball of fur we named Maggie. A dog! A co-worker had convinced dad to let us have on of his dog's puppies. We had gone to see them a week before leaving for camp on the promise we wouldn't ask for one, lol. Everyone liked Maggie the best, so that is the one we got. She is very good with my other pets and very smart.
After that my brother got a snake and I fell in love with one of the mice. It died after a week, but I did get hamsters. They died right after I got Skye. 
My brother brought home Ronnie saying they had watched him for a while and he must have been abandoned. It turned out he was owned by someone, but they just let their rabbits run loose. We didn't learn about that until we had had him for a long time, so we kept him.
Then a week before christmas I got Skye from a petstore. She was matted and I could feel every bone in her body. Poor baby. Both the rabbits are great and I now have them bonded and they are living in my bedroom. Skye has always been friendly and Ronnie is still coming around, becoming more friendly each day.
Well thats it for me. Oh, I do like horses. but don't own one at the moment. I hope to own one when I get out of college.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 28, 2007)

im going to continue reading this tomorrow as i have a lot of stuff to do like today i spent 3 hours cleaning my boat with my mom and its my dad's birthday so we're going to celebrate. iwill post about all your comments i promise but i'll have to do taht tomorrow. 

cheers


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

I am going to move this to the off topic section.


----------



## Leaf (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, I'll try to keep this short and simple.

I'm 31 and live in Missouri.

I work full time in heating/cooling - usually running CNC machines to make parts and bodies for valves/distributers that go into components.

I also work almost full time at the local pound. I've been working with animals for 15 years, roughly half my life. I foster heavily and always seem to have new cats/dogs at the house. 

Last year I was almost overwhelmed by the number of cats/kittens I fostered, and I've pretty much weaned away from the feline aspect because of my allergies, some damage that was done to my home by the cats - and because my blind cat does not seem to be as welcoming to new cats as my 6 year old cat is.

I have three dogs right now, one who is young, but has some severe health issues. The other two are fit and as happy as can be. One does agility but can't compete on any level because she is deaf.

I rarely watch TV, I have basic service with rabbit ears and my reception is nothing to brag about. I can get in the mood to rent movies, and I'll sit and watch many back to back.

I love working 3rd shift, as I'm a night owl. I enjoy reading, working in my yard, going camping, fishing and doing other outdoor activities. 

Photography is a hobby of mine.

I am hooked on political talk radio.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 28, 2007)

My first pet was probably a worm. 

I recall collecting them after rainstorms and placing them in the bottom of my little plastic pail. I have no idea what I was going to do with them, but my mom always seemed to intervene with, "NO...they cannot come into the house!" Eventually I moved on to salamanders...checking under every flat rock for one, sometimes finding a jackpot all in one place (the Osmond family of salamanders, no doubt). I would put them in jars, buckets, my pockets - whatever was handiest at the moment. They would migrate their way into the house, up the stairs, and into my bedroom...only to be ushered just as quickly back outside by my mom. I think the final straw on salamanders came the day an entire jar of them escaped in the basement, little red-striped lizardine creatures scurrying in every which direction, and my mom - on her way to do the daily load of wash - got the daylights scared out of her by the sight of my little friends darting about the concrete floor. After that, I decided that salamanders just weren't such a big hit. And I think it was around about that time I graduated to snakes. 

My first *real* indoor pet was my mother's cat, Peter. I remember him as a beautiful, jet black male, a massive boy even into his golden years. He was also a scrapper...an outdoor cat who seemed to find delight in seeing just how many battle scars he could proudly carry home every day. His ears were a mangled mesh of semi-holes and thickly knitted old tears, his body a constant war zone of deeply pitted wounds and rakish scratches. But it was his tail...that was the one body part which tortured him to no end. Poor Peter had an ongoing battle with infections that occured at the tip of his tail...large pustular lumps that constantly plagued him, probably causing immense pain and itchiness. He was incessantly licking it, and the licking eventually gave way to chewing. Back in those days, a pet - for many familiies, including the one I grew up in - was something that you didn't take to a veterinarian unless it was gravely ill. Reasons for such lack of attention to a furred family member were many, and in our case, it seems both the carried-over belief that a pet was 'just a pet', and ongoing bills from having four children to raise, convinced my dad that animals would heal themselves, eventually. Unfortunately Peter didn't, but my dad finally broke down and took him to the one local vet. Treatments ensued, but they never did seem to do any good. By the end of his life Peter had removed almost a quarter of his tail on his own. He had been my mom's cat, and when she passed away he missed her presence greatly. But just over a year later I guess he missed her too much, and his health declined to the point where he no longer seemed to care about anything. And my dad, as nonchalant as he tried to be about it, escorted our dear family member to the vet's one final time. I was 12 years old when Peter died, and a great many decades have passed since them, but I still think about him, I still remember his loving purr and his coarse tongue licks, and I still get a tear in my eye when I mention his name.

A few more cats graced our doorstep over the years. There was Blossom...a beautiful, longhaired black and white beauty who was definitely my sister's cat. Unfortunately Blossom developed pneumonia at a young age, and succumbed when our live-in housekeeper tried to force the liquid medicine down her throat, holding Blossom upside down...she choked on the liquid and was lost a few moments later. We had another black and white cat...a little tough guy with a crooked tail whose name escapes me for the moment...he was a talker, and a character! There was Noddy...named after one of the members of an old rock band called Slade...though she was nothing like her namesake. Noddy was elegant, graceful, a dainty beauty with long white hair and a gorgeous plume for a tail. But Noddy also came with a temper. Touch her in the wrong spot, or lift her when she wanted to be left alone, and you would be met with a fierce left hook, so fast you would barely know what hit you. 

And then there was Mickey. He was the most talkative, amicable, comical cat I think I've ever met. He was a lynx-point Siamese, and we rescued him from a family who lived in the country with their nine children and countless, oft-forgotten animals. Our dad was actually friends with the patriarch of the family, and on one of our first weekend trips out to their 'farm' (code-word for depths-of-despair shack that they all lived in), we discovered Mickey. As we were saying our goodbyes at the end of the visit, to our horror we overheard that they decided they didn't want so many cats, and so Mickey, at six months of age, was about to be taken to the river, shoved in a sack and drowned. Even our dad couldn't squash our pleas to save him at that point, and so we came home with a new family member...one who looked like royalty and acted like Jerry Lewis. 

Mickey loved people. For anyone who visited our house, the more cat-fearing you were, the better. That's when Mickey's catdar zoned in on you, and he became like your shadow. He would jump into your lap at the most unexpected moment and stretch out as far as he could. If you tried to remove him - even by quickly jumping up - his claws transmogrified into velcro strips, clinging tenaciously to any available fabric...pants, sweater, new designer shirt...and nothing could remove him. Well, almost nothing. The sound of the can opener shearing the top off a can of cat food would see him flying at top speed through the house, careening around corners better than Mario Andretti at the Indy 500. He was a food hound, and a huge one. Mickey would eat anything that even remotely approximated food. He had an appetite like a horse, and that appetite wound up saving his life. When he was around two or so (as I recall) Mickey became quite sick...lethargic, lost weight, his fur was listless and he was drooling. We toted Mickey off to the vet's, and the diagnosis was feline distemper. The vet kept shaking his head and saying the humane thing would be to put him down right away, as he had ulcers in his mouth that were so bad he could hardly open his mouth at all. Yet we - my sister and I, as teens - couldn't bear the thought of losing Mickey, so we begged the vet to prescribe medication and we took him home. At first Mickey balked when we fed him, even though we switched him to canned food, so bad was his mouth, but we encouraged him...and soon enough there he was at every mealtime, chowing down as best he could. He would get angry and spit wildly at the food dish in the midst of his struggles to chew, blaming the pain in his mouth on the food itself...I guess in his feline mind he thought it was biting back. But amazingly, not only did Mickey begin to recover, he _did_ recover, and he went on to live a long - albeit kind of weird - cat life.

LOL...I was going to compile a short list of all the pets I've had since I was young, but at this rate the post would become a book in itself. In writing about my dog Charlie...his story alone _would_ be a book....so I'll cut myself off here and leave it to say I've enjoyed a plethora of furry soulmates in my life, from as far back as I can remember to present day. Not all lived the lives of ease and comfort, especially in the early days when, as I described previously, a 'pet was just a pet' to my dad. And his beliefs were one step up from his own father's, where a pet didn't even set foot in the house. But each and every one of the creatures who crossed my path carried telltale worn patches, either in fur or in their hearts, where they were loved beyond description.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2007)

hi horselvrkc! 

thank you so much for posting! sorry it took so long for me to start reading these again. i just had so much stuff going on. 

anyways, what made you get a rabbit after having horses and rats and hamsters? and what was it like to have a rat? i've always wanted one but they're illegal here  thats pretty cool that you have a cat that waits for you at the bus stop. i wish my cat did that. i wish my cat would pay attention to me when i dont have ice cream or a bowl of cereal in my hand lol.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2007)

wow i had no idea you lived so close to me korr_and_sophie! 

that must be great to have 3 wonderful bunnies! its amazing how you can get such a great connection with a rabbit and just fall in love. i felt so weird when i saw rusty. i felt so happy and excited and i just loved him to death even though it had only been about a minute since i had spotted him. 

gerbils are so awesome!!! i tried a couple of times to get some when ppl would return them to the petstore but no one wanted them. so i spent more time training them and handling them and they all got adopted before i had a chance to convince my mom  so glad i got to learn a little about yourself and your pets.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2007)

wow thats quite a zoo chompersmom! uromastyx are so great. i miss mine terribly. even though its been ithink 2 years now i still cry about him every once in a while. he aws the only other animal i had a connection with like rusty. 

i can't believe you have a python! that's so sweet!!! how big is he/she? is he/she really nice? i've had friends who had snakes and they always tried to bite them but then again they weren't very good pet owners... 

thank you for posting i really appreciate it!


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2007)

youre so right diana! they're all great stories!! did you by any chance get kirara from inu yasha. and hakku from spirited away? if not then im a loser.

reptiles are so great. but stillnothing beats a rabbit right? so how old is butterfingers now? and what year of college are you in? i know asking about your pets and about yourself is a life story, but they're just so awesome to read about!!!!! so thank you for posting and making my night.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 2, 2007)

hi lanie! its great that your parents let you have rabbits and other pets. and i think its adorable that you got upset when they said they would flush the goldfish. i think its horrible and i probably would have cried too. i cry all the time over pets 

i have no idea whats going on with rabbits being snake food. but then again mice are pretty bad too. i wouldnt want anything to be food for another but i guess a snake wouldnt be too happy to be a vegetarian :craziness. but im still so proud of you for rescuing those rabbits. they couldn't have found a better home with a wonderful loving owner


----------

